

Show HN: Taps.io is bit.ly for apps - benjaminfox
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/40781681789/made-for-apps-taps-io-shortener

======
taproot
Gotta say I was skeptical clicking the link, but after reading about how you
plan to give app analytics, I'm amazed nobody thought of it sooner, its a
great idea. Good luck on your venture.

~~~
greendestiny
Bit.ly for apps totally under sells it, I thought it was another url shortener
for app store links. This is link to app install analytics solution. Very
cool.

------
bobbles
God I hate the "X is Y for Z" idiom. Just tell us what you do. I don't know
what every Y is on the planet.

------
goldfeld
Simple question your front page should answer: does it work with web apps? As
this is targeted at developers, I surely don't assume Mac OS and Windows 8
includes web apps.

~~~
slaven
Good point - it's aimed at mobile and desktop apps. Web apps can do all sorts
of tracking already via cookies, while native apps are completely sandboxed.

------
khangtoh
I'm curious how TapStream auto-magically ids the user. My first guess is you
guys are doing the app-safari-app dance at first fireup.

~~~
slaven
Definitely not! We hate the Safari dance - it fingerprints visitors based on
their device info.

------
rohamg
looking good guys! it's possible to use Tapstream with our own url shortener
right?

~~~
slaven
Yeap, they can be stacked and the destination URL can be arbitrary.

------
n9com
Is this compatible with our own linkshare affiliate links?

~~~
slaven
Completely, it doesn't touch Linkshare unless you add it to the shortener.

